# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم شرب بول الإبل

## أبو الخير الحسن

ما حكم شرب أبوال الإبل للإستشفاء؟

وهل ثبت في ذلك حديث صحيح؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو حاتم الرازي

عن أنس رضي الله عنه  : أن ناسا من عرينة اجتووا المدينة فرخص لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يأتوا إبل الصدقة فيشربوا من ألبانها وأبوالها فقتلوا الراعي واستاقوا الذود فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فأتي بهم فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وسمر أعينهم وتركهم بالحرة يعضون الحجارة .
أخرجه البخاري ومسلم

----------


## أبو السها

بول وروث الحيوان الذي يؤكل لحمه طاهر

سؤال:

والدتي لديها طيور، وهذه الطيور تتبرز في كل مكان، على السجاد والملابس، أنا أجد هذا الأمر مقرفاً للغاية وأعتبره من النجاسة .

أرجو أن تخبرني بالحكم في هذه الحالة

الجواب:

الحمد لله

أولاً : إذا كانت هذه الطيور مما يجوز أكل لحمها شرعاً ، كالعصافير والدجاج والبط 

.... إلخ فروثها طاهر ، وهكذا الحكم في كل حيوان يؤكل لحمه ، كالغنم والبقر والخيول 

...... إلخ .

وقد دل على طهارة بول وروث كل حيوان يؤكل لحمه أدلة كثيرة ، منها :

1- أن الأصل في الأشياء أنها طهارة ، ولم يأت دليل شرعي صحيح يدل على نجاسة هذه 

الأشياء .

2- أنه قد ثبت في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر جماعة قدموا إلى 

المدينة ومرضوا أن يشربوا من أبوال الإبل وألبانها ، ولو كانت أبوال الإبل نجسة لما 

أمرهم بشربها ، لأنه لا يجوز التداوي بشيء محرم .

3- أنه قد ثبت في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن الصلاة في مرابض 

الغنم ، فقال : (صلوا فيها ، فإنها بركة) ، ولم يأمر من يصلي فيها باجتناب بولها 

وروثها ، مع أن الغالب أنه سيصيبه شيء من ذلك .

وهناك أدلة أخرى كثيرة ، أطال البحث فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، 

فانظرها في "مجموع الفتاوى" (21/542 - 586) .

وقال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني (2/492) :

"وبول ما يؤكل لحمه وروثه طاهر ... قال مالك : لا يرى أهل العلم أبوال ما أكل لحمه 

وشرب لبنه نجساً .... وقال ابن المنذر : أجمع كل من نحفظ عنه من أهل العلم على 

إباحة الصلاة في مرابض الغنم ، إلا الشافعي فإنه اشترط أن تكون سليمة من أبعارها 

وأبوالها" انتهى باختصار .

وجاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (6/414) :

"بول ما يؤكل لحمه طاهر ، فإذا استعمل في البدن لحاجة فلا حرج من الصلاة به" 

انتهى .

أما إذا كانت هذه الطيور مما لا يؤكل لحمه ، كذوات المخالب من الطيور ، كالصقر ، 

فإن روثها نجس ، بلا خلاف بين العلماء . انظر "المغني" (2/490) .

ثانياً :

إذا ثبت طهارة روث الطيور التي يؤكل لحمها ، فإنه لا يجب غسلها إذا أصابت الثوب أو 

البدن أو السجاد ، ولا حرج من الصلاة بهذا الثوب أو على تلك السجادة .

وينبغي نصح الوالدة أن تجعل لهذه الطيور مكاناً خاصاً بها حتى لا تؤذي أهل البيت ، 

لأن هذا الروث حتى وإن كان طاهراً ، فإنه مما يستقذره الناس .

والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

تنبيه حول حديث يستدل به البعض على طهارة أبوال الإبل:

1406 - " في أبوال الإبل و ألبانها شفاء للذربة بطونهم " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة و الموضوعة " ( 3/595 ) :

ضعيف جدا
رواه الطبراني ( 3/185/1 ) عن ابن لهيعة : نا عبد الله بن هبيرة عن حنش عن
ابن عباس مرفوعا .
و من هذا الوجه رواه أبو نعيم في " الطب " ( 9 - 10 نسخة السفرجلاني ) .
قلت : و هذا إسناد ضعيف جدا . و فيه علتان :
الأولى : حنش هذا اسمه الحسين بن قيس ، و هو متروك كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب
" .
و الأخرى : ابن لهيعة و اسمه عبد الله و هو ضعيف .

----------

